# A bus is now on the other city/territory/state.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Say that on a bus trip, I am a person who explains the passengers about what they're seeing outside inside a bus, using a microphone. I want to say to the passengers that now we've crossed the border and we're in, let's say, Belgium/Tampere/a Dutch-speaking area. How can I say this?

"Bussi meni (Me menimme/menittiin?) äsken yli Belgiaan/Tampereen/hollantinkielelle alueelle." (??)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Bussi/Bussimme tuli/saapui juuri Belgiaan/Tampereelle/hollantia puhuvien alueelle.


----------



## sakvaka

Or: _Siirryimme juuri Belgian/Tampereen/Flanderin puolelle_.


----------

